# Making FTP like a normal drive



## icemanjc (Oct 16, 2009)

What I am trying to do is connect to an FTP server in Mac OS X then make it like a drive, so I can edit files in programs while leaving the file on the server. The problem is that Mac OS X only allows you to do read only. So my question is how do I make it read and write within Mac OS X so I can pull it up in a program and freely edit it.


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 16, 2009)

Finder limitation... so use a different ftp program.
Or Terminal.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 16, 2009)

What Gia said is true -- you cannot make it read/write like a "normal drive."  Finder-mounted FTP shares are read-only, and there is nothing you can do about it, period.

There are programs out there that support read/write FTP, and if you're looking to just do simple text-editing, then you can use TextWrangler (free) or BBEdit (commercial) to edit text files directly on FTP shares.

If your FTP server supports SFTP as well, then you can use MacFUSE to mount an SFTP share as read/write, or, as a "normal drive."

http://code.google.com/p/macfuse/

Apparently, you can use MacFUSE to do regular old FTP as well:

http://anoved.net/2008/03/macfuse-ftp-and-you/


----------



## icemanjc (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm trying to do things such as edit pictures and stuff. There are two of us accessing the server so I'm trying to make it easier for the other person so that when he just saves it that is all he will have to do.

Ok, so I'm going to go with MacFUSE, so now how do I mount an FTP server with MacFUSE?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 16, 2009)

The second link I provided has step-by-step instructions on exactly how to do just that.



> Windows has supported desktop FTP for a while. It&#8217;s a useful way to save or retrieve files from other computers. Unfortunately, via the Finder&#8217;s Go&#8594;Connect to Server menu item, Mac OS X can only mount FTP servers as read-only volumes. One of many excellent third-party FTP clients is required to upload files.
> 
> A streamlined solution is available.
> 
> ...



So, the steps are as follows:

1) Install MacFUSE.
2) Install MacFusion.
3) From MacFusion's menubar, choose _Quick Mount&#8594;FTP_.
4) There is no step 4.


----------



## icemanjc (Oct 16, 2009)

Alright, it works great! Thanks for all the help!


----------



## MisterMe (Oct 16, 2009)

It isn't free, but *Interarchy* mounts FTP sites just like any other network volume. It allows the user to use the Finder or any other application to access files on the site.


----------

